# Sharp and stabbing pain in lower area...bladder infection??



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi, I have IBS-C or something. Sometimes for me it turns to painful D.Anyway, I've periodcally had sharp stabbing pain starting from the base of my pelvis that goes up... Recently, it's happened a little more than usual. Today it was pretty bad, but still just around the lower area. And it is not the "D" pain, more it is more in the front. For instance, a moment ago I just had one of the stabbing pains. It is almost blinding sometimes, and I cringed and had to stand up to aleve it. Passing gas helps also, although sometimes the pain happens before I do.I've never checked about a bladder infection, could it be this? I have no pain or problem urinating, nor do I have a fever nor does has the pain clearly linearly increased as time passes.Still...Anyone who has had a bladder infection, could these be symptoms of one? I am figuring it is just another IBS symptom, but if it IS a bladder infection, obviously it needs to be fixed.Anyone else with IBS have these pains? Anyone with a bladder infection have had these things as symptoms?Thank you in advance for your reply.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBS can cause sharp stabbing I Pian, like a charlie horse in the gut.HoweverAbdominal pain http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003120.htm Urinary tract infection Symptoms Return to top The symptoms of a UTI includeressure in the lower pelvis Pain or burning with urination Frequent or urgent need to urinate Need to urinate at night Cloudy urine Blood in the urine Foul or strong urine odor Young children with UTIs may only have a fever, or even no symptoms at all.Additional symptoms may include: Painful sexual intercourse ***** pain Flank (side) pain, vomiting, or fever and chills (may be a sign of kidney involvement) Mental changes or confusion (in the elderly, mental changes or confusion often are the only signs of a urinary tract infection; possible spread to the blood should be considered) http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/ar...21.htm#Symptoms


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The nerves in the gi tract in IBS are sensitive to pressure and why"Passing gas helps also"


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

thanks for replying...well I still don't know what to do.This sort of scared me:"Call 911 if you:Have sudden, sharp abdominal pain "well it is sudden and sharp, but it is intermittent and only lasts a few seconds when it happens, which today has been happening off and on over a long period of time. man


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

it really sounds like IBS.Try relaxing as much as possible and see if it helps, worry effects the gut.If it doesn't go away today call the doc tomorrow.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Maybe you could call your dr and get a urine culture to check for a (uti)bladder infection. Explain the type of pain you have and that you want to rule out a uti. Also if they want to give you antibiotics and you dont want to take them (some dr's do this)tell them you prefer to wait to see if you do have an infection what medication it is sensitive to (if something grows they do a sensitivity test to find the appropriate antibiotic. Hope this helps


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

My acute cramps has been control by a hot water bag when i got them.The cold can also be use just like a regular muscle cramps.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah thanks for your help, all. I did get a unirnalysis and I don't have an infection...so eric, you're probably right, it is just IBS #### going on (no pun intended)....next time maybe I'll try hot water bags...


----------

